# Diablo2:Unhandled Exception: (c0000005)



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

I have been getting this error for the better part of 2 years.

I have even changed my entire system. 

I went from an Asus-A7n8x Deluxe to the E version. 
I have the latest BIOS with it.
I have replaced my RAM.
I added the sound card only recently...found it in a "junk pile".(works good)
I also replaced my Nvidia 4400 ti with the 4600 ti I am currently running.

But still no dice.

I have followed all the suggestions from Blizzard, whom knowing this was a widespread error actually posted a "possible" fix for it.

Here is the link to the "fix".

http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=adt0274p

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you replaced your system, did you keep the same hard drive?

This is Microsoft's fix for the problem...
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=811270

And this is how to remove the DelFin Media Viewer adware that could be causing the problem.
www.spywareguide.com/product_show.php?id=727


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes I replaced my hard drive. I was running a 30 gig WD one at first.
I have now switched to a twin SATA RAID0 that I am currently running. 

Thanks for the link, it seems that is a fix for a program calld Delfin Viewer, says that is an error that Windows gives at start up. I have never had that issue. Diablo2 is the only program that this occurs with. 

I just gotta hunch last night and I moved one of my 512mb RAM sticks to another RAM slot and it didnt crash last night. Usually crashes about once and hour...maybe this will have some effect. I will report on it more. 

Thanks anyhow for the assist. If you think it prudent for me to go ahead and edit the registry anyhow, I shall. 

I have only one question about doing that. It says to "delete the value of the string", does that mean delete the string itself or just any value at the end of the string. Sorry to be a block head.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Microsoft link says that error c0000005 is caused by Delfin adware which might be on your system without you knowing it. But if you're getting the same problem on a new hard drive as well you're probably right about the memory. The stick might have come unseated or needed cleaning :4-dontkno 
To do a full memory test... www.memtest86.com/

You say it crashes every hour or so... check your power supply and use Everest to check temperatures on your motherboard.

If you're brave enough to edit the registry, make sure you do a backup and know where to find it in case all goes wrong. The 'value' of the string is in the right-hand pane under the 'name' column.

Good luck :grin:


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't think it is heat. I use the Asus Probe software that came with the Mobo. I don't think its the PSU, it is a 400 watt PSU, I use a UPS and good surge suppressor. The probe also monitors the power usage, I am starting to think it may be a RAM issue.  

RAM is easy to replace and relatively inexpensive...it's just annoying to test it.

The does fail the Windows RAM test, always on the Stride6 test but when I use the memtest86 test I get no errors at all. I let it run all night and all day for nearly 24 hours and I get no errors. Odd.

Question, what does the FSB spectrum function in the BIOS serve? 
It is defaulted at .50% and can be adjusted up to 1.00%.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The FSB Spread Spectrum setting allows you to regulate the electromagnetic interference level. It's one of those settings that I leave at the default setting because I don't know much about it.

You could try setting it to 1% but do a bit of research first in case you do any damage (check some overclockers sites for more advice)


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

OK on the spectrum, I will leave it alone.

It crashed again this mornin while I was doin runs.

But I was on for hours last night, just in one game and it didn't crash.

Well forgot to mention something, I notice that the crashes almost always happen as I am loggin into a game. 

Don't know if you have ever played D2, but doing "runs"--that is making or joining games for the sole purpose of clearly only certain areas of the map to gain the most xp in the shortest amount of time for super fast leveling.

I use the Ctrl-A..Ctrl-C..Ctrl-V commands to easily paste the game name in the game name field. Then it is just a matter of changing the appropriate letter or number in the title of the game to enter the "next" run.

Example:

Tristruns-1 (play til finished then cut and paste Tristruns-1 in the game name field and change the 1 to a 2.

Like I said this seems to happen the most when I am doing runs. It is very annoying, the purpose of runs is to level up as fast as possible.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I've never played D2.

Have you tried the blizzard fix or looked for any other patches?

I think your best bet is to email their support team... [email protected]

Post back if you get it sorted, it seems like a common problem.


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

Dang, diddly dang dang darn!

I do thank you for all your effort to assist though.


----------

